# Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build



## gowengel (1. August 2009)

*Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da haben sich wohl viele zu früh gefreut
Die vielen geleakten Versionen der "RTM" sind jetzt scheinbar nicht weiter nutzbar. Am 6 August wird diese Version bei MSDN und Technet zum Download bereit stehen.
*
Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build Von 7600.16385 Auf 7600.16399* 

Lang wird das nicht halten, es gibt jetzt schon wieder Updates, die die 7600.16385 auf 16399 updaten, ohne die Aktivierung verändern zu müssen....


Quelle: Winfuture


----------



## Klutten (1. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*

Würdest du deine News bitte mit ein paar wenigen Sätzen ausschmücken? Ein einzelner Link ist doch recht dürftig. Die fehlende Quellenangabe füge bitte auch noch ein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*

War ja klar, dass Microsoft reagieren wird, nachdem man schon die Vollversion inklusive Onlineaktivierung saugen konnte.


----------



## Fekl (2. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*

Na dann lad ich die jetz nich


----------



## TheRealBecks (2. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*

MSDNAA für Studenten sei dank, bekomm ich die Windows 7 und Server 2008 R2 eh umsonst für meine Zwecke!  Raubkopieren ist deshalb eh uninteressant, weshalb mir die Versionsnummer eh Wurst ist.


----------



## Tom3004 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*

Also ich frag mich: Wie lange hält das ? 

Ist doch genau das selbe wie bei Secu Rom...
Nur mit DVD im Laufwerk kann man Spielen nur mit Online Aktivierung etc.

Aber es gibt soviele Raubkopien von z.B. Grand Theft Auto 4...
Es gibt Haufenweise illegale Programme...
Es wird immer einen Weg geben es hinzubekommen illegal an Software zu kommen, obwohl ich diesen Weg nicht bevorzuge...
Was ihr bekommt WIndows 7 am 6. August umsonst als Student ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*

Als Student bekommt man eine Menge in den Hintern geblasen. 
Eine kostenlose Ausbildung zum Beispiel


----------



## Klutten (2. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*

Studenten, deren Hochschule der "Academic Aliance" von MSDN angeschlossen ist, erhalten sämtliche Microsoft-Produkte außer Office umsonst. Windows 7 wird da sicher keine Ausnahme machen, aber sicherlich noch nicht so früh. Meist kann man per MSDN-AA erst kurz nach dem offiziellen Launch auf das Produkt zugreifen.



> Als Student bekommt man eine Menge in den Hintern geblasen.
> Eine kostenlose Ausbildung zum Beispiel


Dann frage ich mich, warum ich jährlich knapp 1.600 Euro an Gebühren überweisen muss.... ^^ Die wollen auch erst mal verdient werden, was als Vollzeitstudent mit Vorlesungen bis in die Abendstunden nicht gerade leicht ist.


----------



## roadgecko (2. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Als Student bekommt man eine Menge in den Hintern geblasen.
> Eine kostenlose Ausbildung zum Beispiel



Naja ich werde in der Ausbildung sogar bezahlt


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*



Klutten schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich, warum ich jährlich knapp 1.600 Euro an Gebühren überweisen muss.... ^^ Die wollen auch erst mal verdient werden, was als Vollzeitstudent mit Vorlesungen bis in die Abendstunden nicht gerade leicht ist.


 
Du musst mal zur richtigen Uni gehen. 



roadgecko schrieb:


> Naja ich werde in der Ausbildung sogar bezahlt


 
Dafür muss deine Firma deine Ausbildung bezahlen, die Ausbildung der Studenten bezahlt der Steuerzahler.


----------



## Reigenspieler (2. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*

Ich frage mich ehrlich was an meinem Post so schlimm war?
Edit: Nebenbei, wie mir gerade auffällt, erwähnt das sogar der Autor dieser News!


----------



## Klutten (2. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du musst mal zur richtigen Uni gehen.


 Niedersachsen muss ja überall Vorreiter sein - leider auch bei den Gbühren. -.-



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür muss deine Firma deine Ausbildung bezahlen, die Ausbildung der Studenten bezahlt der Steuerzahler.


Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich bereits vor meinem Studium 14 Jahre viele Steuern gezahlt habe. In klingender Münze ausgezahlt hat sich das aber leider nicht.


aber nun btt - wir driften ab.


----------



## Bucklew (2. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Als Student bekommt man eine Menge in den Hintern geblasen.
> Eine kostenlose Ausbildung zum Beispiel


wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*



Bucklew schrieb:


> wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


 
Meine war kostenlos.


----------



## Bucklew (2. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meine war kostenlos.


Solange sie nicht umsonst war...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Solange sie nicht umsonst war...


 
Da bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher...


----------



## holzwurmhw (3. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*

@quantenslipstream

ist dir denn auch bewusst, das DU auch NUR ein steuerzahler bist und somit deine eigene ausbildung finanzierst???

oder baust du alles selber an und verarbeitest dein weizen zu mehl und machst daraus brot???
es gibt auch  sowas wie mehrwertsteuer 7% und 19% auf dem, womit du gerade meinen  text liest und deine dsl, oder isdn-verbindung zahlst,und, und, und... 

noch fragen?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*



Klutten schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich, warum ich jährlich knapp 1.600 Euro an Gebühren überweisen muss.... ^^ Die wollen auch erst mal verdient werden, was als Vollzeitstudent mit Vorlesungen bis in die Abendstunden nicht gerade leicht ist.


 
Dann braucht ihr Studis doch kein neues OS... Habt doch eh keine Zeit um damit zu Arbeiten oder schleppt ihr euer Notebook überall mit hin?


----------



## madamc (3. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*

Ich als alter Steuerzahler (Dank meines Berufs mach ich sogar aus Mehl Brot wenns sein muss ) muss euch sagen seid doch mal lieber froh das Windows 7 keine 1600 euro kostet und man es auch ohne Studium / Ausbildung benutzen kann und das nicht nur innerhalb von Niedersachsen.

Wo waren wir doch gleich?
Hmmm

"Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build"


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*



Klutten schrieb:


> aber nun btt - wir driften ab.


 
Scheint keinen ausser mir zu interessieren...

@Topic
Es wird immer Diebe geben - solange es was zu klauen gibt
Das ist bei Software wie WIN_7 nicht anders
Erst wenn wir auf breiter Front - ähnlich einer "Nazi ist Sch****e"-Aktion - das illegale Kopieren und Verbreiten von Software ächten wird es möglicherweise besser werden


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*

Manche nehmen Quanti aber auch viel zu ernst


----------



## exa (3. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*



TheRealBecks schrieb:


> MSDNAA für Studenten sei dank, bekomm ich die Windows 7 und Server 2008 R2 eh umsonst für meine Zwecke!  Raubkopieren ist deshalb eh uninteressant, weshalb mir die Versionsnummer eh Wurst ist.



dito^^


----------



## Reigenspieler (3. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*

Irgendwie ist der Thread kaputt. Toll gemacht! 

@Bumblebee: Ja, das wäre die einzigste Lösung. Momentan ist es in gewissen Kreisen sogar "cool" seine Software/Filme/etc. über das Internet zu stehlen. Das dies in extremen Situationen sogar Arbeitsplätze kosten kann, scheint den Schuldigen nicht bewusst zu sein.


----------



## Bucklew (3. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> oder schleppt ihr euer Notebook überall mit hin?


Na klar, wofür hat man die?!


----------



## gowengel (3. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*

Wer der Englischen Sprache etwas mächtig ist, hier ein kleines Statement, von den "bösen" Raubkopierern



			
				vOid schrieb:
			
		

> Microsoft has released 8 important update packages for Windows 7 RTM Build 7600.18365.090713-1255 in July that updates various components of Windows 7 RTM to even newer versions. These update packages, leaked to Internet by Russian who also leaked Windows 7 RTM retail x86 and x64 ISO and Windows 7 RTM OEM x86 and x64 ISO, have no official description by Microsoft yet. However, some ideas about what each update does can be retrieved by taking a peek into the content of CAB files.


Quelle: Sevenforums

das sagt denk ich alles, und zeigt auch auf was das Build "upgrade" gebracht hat. - Nämlich scheinbar rein gar nix, guckt euch nur mal das Datum der Beiträge in dem Forum an...


----------



## Tom3004 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*

Ist doch immer so...
Es gibt keinen 100% Schutz...
Außer die Playstation 3 bekommen die nicht so wirklich in den Griff...

Und da dies alles auf dem PC viel einfach geht, ist das sowieso nicht zu verhindern...


----------



## in-vino-veritas (4. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*



gowengel schrieb:


> Da haben sich wohl viele zu früh gefreut
> Die vielen geleakten Versionen der "RTM" sind jetzt scheinbar nicht weiter nutzbar. Am 6 August wird diese Version bei MSDN und Technet zum Download bereit stehen.
> 
> Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build Von 7600.16385 Auf 7600.16399
> ...





Reicht es nicht die cversion.ini im sources ordner wieder zu bearbeiten?


----------



## Ikschbloda (5. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Außer die Playstation 3 bekommen die nicht so wirklich in den Griff...


Das liegt einfach daran, weil die PS3 schon offen ist und man Linux darauf installieren kann. 
Die ursprüngliche Absicht der Hacker ist ja Homebrew laufen zu lassen - Dinge wie ISO Loader sind dann nur ein Nebeneffekt. 

Da das bei der PS3 aber wegfällt, kümmert sich auch niemand wirklich drum.


----------



## Riddance (5. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*

Bin schon gespannt, was morgen beim MSDN Download für ne Version drin schlummern wird 

Hoffentlich werden die Server ned zu überlastet sein, weils jeder mit Abo saugen wird


----------



## STSLeon (5. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*

Ich liebe mein MSDN-Abo, wobei ich mir Win 7 auch gekauft hätte, weil die Beta schon gerockt hat. Außerdem verstehe ich inzwischen nicht mehr die negative Haltung gegenüber MS, das ist war ein gewinnorientierter Konzern, aber nicht das ultimative Böse.


----------



## s1n88 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*



gowengel schrieb:


> Lang wird das nicht halten, es gibt jetzt schon wieder Updates, die die 7600.18385 auf 16399 updaten, ohne die Aktivierung verändern zu müssen....



Da hast du wohl einen kleinen Tippfehler, es heißt Build 7600.16385 auf 16399.
Sonst würde man ja downgraden bei deinem Satz


----------



## gowengel (10. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*

ah thx Anders kanns ja kaum sein


----------



## Sheeep (19. September 2009)

*AW: Microsoft ändert Win 7 Final Build*

Solli Jungs, 

ich hab zu dem Windows-build mal ne frage...

ich hab mir gestern win7pro geladen (kein sorge: msdnaa) und installiert.

wenn ich jetzt  *slmgr.vbs -dlv *ausführe, steht da, dass es der build 7600.16385 ist und nicht 16399. Woran liegt das? hat MS keine rtm auf msdnaa geladen?


----------

